# Leggings



## Normalguy062302 (Dec 30, 2015)

This is not a post about the problem with leggings and yoga pants. This is a questions about how to get my wife to wear them more often. I love leggings and yoga pants. Yoga pants are awesome to go to the gym and leggings are awesome anywhere but need to be worn appropriately (they're not pants!). My wife is not tiny...she is about a size 18 so she's got a little fat and cellulite that I think she's self-conscious about. She did give birth to my 3 children in a 5 year span so she put on a few pounds but she's working on it. Anyways, I think she looks great in tight fitting pants but she just won't wear them. I have tried to tell her they look great but she won't wear them out of the house. She does wear yoga pants to the gym but that's it. Any ideas...do I just insist that she wear them or what? Most women tell her they are so comfortable and she needs to wear them but no luck so far. I love seeing her a** in yoga pants and leggings. It turns me on. That's why she wears them at home sometimes but never out.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Why do you need her to wear them out if she's willing to do it at home?


----------



## Normalguy062302 (Dec 30, 2015)

Good question. I think they're flattering on her. She looks good in them. Sometimes, her clothing choices are a little frumpy I guess and I'm just trying to encourage some new stuff to make her feel better about herself. She has struggled with weight and her self-esteem because of it. The one time she did wear them out with some boots and a long sweater she got a lot of compliments from friends. She said that made her feel good but she hasn't worn them since.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

They make her feel uncomfortable and even fatter. As women get bigger, no matter the size....as we grow wider we are constantly asking ourselves "will this shirt cover my fat gut?" "Do these pants show every bit of cellulite?" "How can I hide this muffin top?" 

We don't WANT to look fat, and we don't want to accentuate any perceived fat.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Tell her you can't stand them and that you absolutely forbid her from wearing them in public. It'll will become her standard uniform.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Normalguy062302 said:


> Good question. I think they're flattering on her. She looks good in them. Sometimes, her clothing choices are a little frumpy I guess and I'm just trying to encourage some new stuff to make her feel better about herself. She has struggled with weight and her self-esteem because of it. The one time she did wear them out with some boots and a long sweater she got a lot of compliments from friends. She said that made her feel good but she hasn't worn them since.


Good reasons. Maybe your campaign should be geared more toward encouraging her that just because she's heavier than she wants to be it doesn't mean she has to wear frumpy/oversized clothing. I get how/why she feels that way. I'm having dinner with a friend tonight and I'm having a really hard time motivating myself to change out of my hoodie!


----------



## Normalguy062302 (Dec 30, 2015)

All good answers...thanks for your input. She's really worked hard at losing weight...she's come down to a size 18 from 22 earlier this year so headed in the right direction. Her thighs are her nemesis and that's probably why but I'm sure the day is coming when she'll wear them regularly. Thanks.


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

Whomever invented yoga pants should get some sort of nobel prize or something. I find nothing more sexy than a woman in yoga pants or in leggings...wow


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Since it has been colder I picked up some pairs of Under Armours Cold Gear leggings under my shorts for my leg workouts. Oh man, what have I been missing my whole life, it is like a second skin!!!

So if your wife won't wear them for you I will >


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Normalguy062302 said:


> All good answers...thanks for your input. She's really worked hard at losing weight...she's come down to a size 18 from 22 earlier this year so headed in the right direction. Her thighs are her nemesis and that's probably why but I'm sure the day is coming when she'll wear them regularly. Thanks.


Tell her to join yoga.

Simple.

And go too. Yoga is good for everyone. 

(I'm just really proud of myself for going today. Yay me. LOL.)

No, seriously, do yoga together.


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Since it has been colder I picked up some pairs of Under Armours Cold Gear leggings under my shorts for my leg workouts. Oh man, what have I been missing my whole life, it is like a second skin!!!
> 
> So if your wife won't wear them for you I will >


Hey EllisRedding...I don't have a wife...can you wear them for me instead...? : )


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

deg20 said:


> Hey EllisRedding...I don't have a wife...can you wear them for me instead...? : )


You bet, here is a quick sneak peak of what you can expect >


----------



## deg20 (Apr 10, 2015)

another dream shattered


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My kids told me a joke this morning.

There are three things that always tell the truth. Drunks, Small Children, and Leggings.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

deg20 said:


> another dream shattered


thank you both... made my week....:laugh:


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Normalguy062302 said:


> That's why she wears them at home sometimes but never out.


Until she enjoys seeing her legs in them no chance, and please don't try.

Yoga is excellent. Also cycling. Both are excellent for long term health and career prospects. The additional circulation and stretching is well supported in health, mental activity, and anti-aging. Cycling is much less low impact on lower joints than running. 
You want to see her in leggings more often, arrange your lives you you can both do gym/yoga together.

Also cut bread type products from your diets if you want to trim off some tough to move flab. Also remove sodas, just because they're Evil. and keep the alcohol to occasional rather than common.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OK your wife is a very large woman, size 18 in the US is a size 22 in Aussie and TBH this is seriously obese. Even at half her size leggings are not always flattering. Please leave her be and let her wear what she feels good in. Trying to make her go out in public wearing leggings would be humiliating for such a big woman.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Got my wife some mesh leggings >


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Camel toe anyone!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

OK, so I can sympathize a bit with your wife. I used to be overweight. Leggings when I was big were NOT flattering. I wore them to work out and that's about it. Instead of focusing on them, maybe go shopping with your wife and ask her along with stuff she likes to try on a few things you think might be flattering. Clothes that fit properly and flatter your body make everybody feel more confident.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Normalguy062302 said:


> Good question. I think they're flattering on her. She looks good in them. *Sometimes, her clothing choices are a little frumpy I guess and I'm just trying to encourage some new stuff to make her feel better about herself. She has struggled with weight and her self-esteem because of it.* The one time she did wear them out with some boots and a long sweater she got a lot of compliments from friends. She said that made her feel good but she hasn't worn them since.


Dude, be realistic. At size 18 she is a little frumpy. She wears them around the house for you -great. She wears them to the gym -appropriate. She is loosing weight, fantastic. If you are supportive and encouraging and don't push the issue pretty soon she'll loose some more and want to wear them out...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

anonmd said:


> Dude, be realistic. At size 18 she is a little frumpy. She wears them around the house for you -great. She wears them to the gym -appropriate. She is loosing weight, fantastic. If you are supportive and encouraging and don't push the issue pretty soon she'll loose some more and want to wear them out...


So, size 18 is frumpy, huh?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

deg20 said:


> Whomever invented yoga pants should get some sort of nobel prize or something. I find nothing more sexy than a woman in yoga pants or in leggings...wow


Maybe that's why some women don't like wearing them out, because they don't want that sort of attention and don't think they are very modest. I wouldn't wear them for that reason unless they were covered by a long top, but would happily wear them for my husband if he wanted me to in the house.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Zombie thread, folks.


----------

